# Change to [Saved HGVC Points] club rules



## Cyberc (Jul 5, 2017)

I just received this mail today from HGVC.

To me the change has no value as I never convert my current club points to Hilton Honors points, but some are however doing it to make a reservation in current years.

Dear xxxxx

In order to maintain the strength of your Club program, a change has to be made to ensure Hilton Grand Vacations continues to offer benefits that are both valuable and sustainable.

Please be informed that as of July 5, 2017, at 7 a.m. (EST), Saved Points are no longer eligible for conversion to Hilton Honors Points for immediate use. You may continue to convert current-year ClubPoints and borrowed Points at the current ratio into Hilton Honors Points only when you secure a hotel reservation at the time of conversion by contacting a Club Counselor.

This change is in no way related to our relationship with Hilton and will not impact any other benefit of your Club Membership.

You may continue to utilize your Saved Points for other Member privileges, such as reservations at Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts, RCI Exchange, cruises, and more. In addition, you may still convert your next-year’s ClubPoints into Hilton Honors Points at the current conversion ratio. We appreciate your understanding and continued loyalty so we may continue to offer industry-leading benefits to our valued Members for years to come.

If you have any questions, please contact a Club Counselor at 800‑932‑4482 or 407‑613‑3141.

Sincerely,

Stan Soroka
Executive Vice President and Chief Customer Officer
Hilton Grand Vacations


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 5, 2017)

It's unusual to have such a rule change in mid-year.

Reading between the lines: There's been some sort of falling-out between HGVC and Hilton Hotels over use of last-year's points for current-year conversions. Perhaps Hilton Hotels has told 'em they want compensation for the "late" conversion in ways other than access to HGVC units, or perhaps, its resulting in Hilton Hotels getting too much access to HGVC space.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 5, 2017)

Actually it is more interesting  than that.

"Points at the current ratio into Hilton Honors Points *only when you secure a hotel reservation at the time of conversion by contacting a Club Counselor*."

Simplification: 
last years points = No conversion possible
This years points = Only convertable directly into a hotel reservation (I am guessing if you cancel those points go bye bye instead of going back into your bank of HH points but someone will have to check). 
Next years points = can be converted. 

Reasons:

1. New accounting revenue recognition policy that makes reward points become reductions in revenue instead of increase in Costs.  Given that the new "administrative" requirements, I imagine that this is more of a pain point for current year and prior years stuff as compared to future year (where they can claim being bought). Also, it creates extra liabilities at end of year on Hilton books for those points (think December point saver people trying to figure out what to do with the vacation they paid for but can't use). 

2. They may be trying to reduce the inventory of HGVC within the Hilton rental network for a possible future acquisition, or because Hilton rental rates are sometimes less than or equal to open season rates.

In all honesty, I bought because of the Hilton brand and quality, but *WOULD NEVER *trade my points into Hilton points... the MF/point ratio doesn't make sence when considering redemption rates... and that is before taking into account the fee charged for even doing that type of conversion.


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2017)

Cyberc said:


> In order to maintain the strength of your Club program, a change has to be made to ensure Hilton Grand Vacations continues to offer benefits that are both valuable and sustainable.



I never used this feature so it doesn't affect me but for someone who likes this feature and purchased because of it, the diminishment of this feature might impact them. Basically no notice to the members who use this feature.

I've always said and understood that when you own a brand name timeshare the rules can change at anytime. 

What upsets me is they are trying to say this change is a benefit to us to maintain the strength of our club membership.  They just should have left the sentence off.  How does taking something away and not giving us something else make this good for us . 

They can change the rules because they can but they shouldn't have insulted my intelligence in the process.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 5, 2017)

[_Threads merged._]

In order to maintain the strength of your Club program, a change has to be made to ensure Hilton Grand Vacations continues to offer benefits that are both valuable and sustainable.

Please be informed that as of July 5, 2017, at 7 a.m. (EST), Saved Points are no longer eligible for conversion to Hilton Honors Points for immediate use. You may continue to convert current-year ClubPoints and borrowed Points at the current ratio into Hilton Honors Points only when you secure a hotel reservation at the time of conversion by contacting a Club Counselor.

This change is in no way related to our relationship with Hilton and will not impact any other benefit of your Club Membership.

You may continue to utilize your Saved Points for other Member privileges, such as reservations at Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts, RCI Exchange, cruises, and more. In addition, you may still convert your next-year’s ClubPoints into Hilton Honors Points at the current conversion ratio. We appreciate your understanding and continued loyalty so we may continue to offer industry-leading benefits to our valued Members for years to come.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 5, 2017)

This is a duplicate of Cyberc's post...


----------



## brp (Jul 5, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> Actually it is more interesting  than that.
> 
> "Points at the current ratio into Hilton Honors Points *only when you secure a hotel reservation at the time of conversion by contacting a Club Counselor*."
> 
> ...



I would also never exchange, so this would not impact us either. I've also made it something of a mission NOT to Save points since they have a fee for that, but Borrowing is free. Of course, it's not always possible, but is a target.

HGVC are very nickel-and-dime with fees. DVC, by contrast has no fees for banking (their name for saving), making reservations, changing/cancelling reservations, having non-owner on the reservation (no guest certificates). Different programs, to be sure, but I let the fee structure influence (to an extent) how I try to use the points.

The impact on Current Year points is a bigger one, IMO, even though we'd not do the exchange.

Cheers.


----------



## RJC356 (Jul 5, 2017)

I had a similar reaction to this notification - disingenuous at best and somewhat insulting.  HGVC to HH point conversion is a major sales tool HGVC has used in selling timeshares.  Whether they actually have the right to make this change remains to be seen.  Now that HGCV has been spun off, this may be the first of ongoing changes that undermine the value of having a timeshare associated with Hilton.  I am beginning to distrust HGVC more and more.


----------



## jestme (Jul 5, 2017)

Actually, I don't use the "feature", but I like I the change. It gives Hilton fewer excuses for having HGVC inventory to rent on Hilton.com. However, making a change with very little notice isn't realistic either.


----------



## NOLA47 (Jul 5, 2017)

What surprised me is that it is effective immediately.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 5, 2017)

States effective 7:00 am today. I got the email at 7:29 am...


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2017)

There will be many pissed owners who were planning to convert.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 5, 2017)

I really never convert.  Only that 1 time to top up the requirements I needed for my big Maldives trip.  I not surprised by this because rescued points were always restricted to use within the club.  So saved points are what rescued point used to be like (sortof kindof).  So unless I am remembering incorrectly, this basically just reverts back to the old way.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 5, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> Actually it is more interesting  than that.
> "Points at the current ratio into Hilton Honors Points *only when you secure a hotel reservation at the time of conversion by contacting a Club Counselor*."



This is not a new rule. 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/convert-2013-points.200083/


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 5, 2017)

Panina said:


> There will be many pissed owners who were planning to convert.



Like who?
Converting to HH points is such a notoriously poor use of points that, IMHO, this actually keeps members from wasting their points. If you don't want to use your saved points for a HGVC stay, deposit them to RCI instead.

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 5, 2017)

Ok, it looks like HGVC realized they made a mistake in the 2017 Club Rules. This explains why this change was effective immediately.

Prior to 2016, Rescued/Saved points couldn't be used for hotel reservations (see table) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/hgvc-point-chart-jpg.1348/

The new 2017 Club rule, HGVC removed the "Deposit" point option and mistakenly allowed "Saved" points to be used for hotel reservations.

_Here's a link to the full 2013 thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/depositing-vs-rescuing.197706/_


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Ok, it looks like HGVC realized they made a mistake in the 2017 Club Rules. This explains why this change was effective immediately.
> 
> Prior to 2016, Rescued/Saved points couldn't be used for hotel reservations (see table) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/hgvc-point-chart-jpg.1348/
> 
> ...


Then all they had to say was....due to a mistake in our 2017 club rules, effective immediately....simple and truthful


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Like who?
> Converting to HH points is such a notoriously poor use of points that, IMHO, this actually keeps members from wasting their points. If you don't want to use your saved points for a HGVC stay, deposit them to RCI instead.
> 
> .


There are alway people who are not good consumers and will use a benefit even if it has bad value.  Shouldn't affect too many owners, as alwysonvac said seems the 2017 rules made a mistake allowing saved points to be used.


----------



## brp (Jul 6, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Like who?
> Converting to HH points is such a notoriously poor use of points that, IMHO, this actually keeps members from wasting their points. If you don't want to use your saved points for a HGVC stay, deposit them to RCI instead.
> 
> .



See, that's now HGVC should have spun this:

"We know that there are many of you who view the conversion of your HGVC points to HHonors. In studying this, we have come to the conclusion that you're wrong. In order to save you from doing something monumentally stupid, we are removing the ability to convert Saved points to Hhonors- something that should never have been allowed in the first place. You're welcome."

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 6, 2017)

brp said:


> See, that's now HGVC should have spun this:
> 
> "We know that there are many of you who view the conversion of your HGVC points to HHonors. In studying this, we have come to the conclusion that you're wrong. In order to save you from doing something monumentally stupid, we are removing the ability to convert Saved points to Hhonors- something that should never have been allowed in the first place. You're welcome.



Straight forward and truthful.  That said, you would never get a job as a corporate communications executive. 

Kurt


----------



## brp (Jul 6, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Straight forward and truthful.  That said, you would never get a job as a corporate communications executive.
> 
> Kurt



I'm not sure I've received a bigger compliment than this in all my time on TUG 

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jul 6, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Like who?
> Converting to HH points is such a notoriously poor use of points that, IMHO, this actually keeps members from wasting their points. If you don't want to use your saved points for a HGVC stay, deposit them to RCI instead.
> 
> .


I am more than slightly PO'ed.  I can convert at 50 to 1 so it isn't a horrible waste of points.  In fact I did it last year and used them for my summer vacation already this past month.  Having recently bought into HGVC/HCNY I have already called and written a letter stating this is a bit of a bait and switch situation.  

Addtitionally "Points at the current ratio into Hilton Honors Points *only when you secure a hotel reservation at the time of conversion by contacting a Club Counselor*."  I was told plus a $99 fee which basically makes conversion more of a joke. 

RJC356 said it best and took the words out of my mouth.  "I had a similar reaction to this notification - disingenuous at best and somewhat insulting. HGVC to HH point conversion is a major sales tool HGVC has used in selling timeshares. Whether they actually have the right to make this change remains to be seen. Now that HGCV has been spun off, this may be the first of ongoing changes that undermine the value of having a timeshare associated with Hilton. I am beginning to distrust HGVC more and more."

This conversion at 50 to 1 was literally pounded out to me throughout their presentation almost more than the virtues of there own HGVC properties.  The repeatedly stated the benefits of conversion at what Hilton (and all of there affiliated properties) had to offer.   If there continues to be a deterioration of benefits with Hilton the term Class Action comes to mind.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nomad420 said:


> I am more than slightly PO'ed.  I can convert at 50 to 1 so it isn't a horrible waste of points.  In fact I did it last year and used them for my summer vacation already this past month.  Having recently bought into HGVC/HCNY I have already called and written a letter stating this is a bit of a bait and switch situation.
> 
> Addtitionally "Points at the current ratio into Hilton Honors Points *only when you secure a hotel reservation at the time of conversion by contacting a Club Counselor*."  I was told plus a $99 fee which basically makes conversion more of a joke.
> 
> ...




1. you are only guaranteed what is in the contract, and HHonors isn't in the contract. 

2. Consider this, 
1 week at HGVC in orland with 1 BR HH points = ~60kpoints/night *7 nights = 420,000 points. 
1 week in 1 BR with HGVC points = 4800 points.
points for converting that to HH @ 25 points conversion = 120,000 points. 

You are basically paying $100 for the privilage of losing 3/4 of the value almost. 

Even at 50 points conversion you pay to lose half.

This is a great deal for HGVC and Hilton, terrible deal for everyone else.  you are better off trying to rent the week for $700 and paying $50 for guest cert (you end up only losing 1/3 of your value instead of 3/4).


----------



## Nomad420 (Jul 6, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> 1. you are only guaranteed what is in the contract, and HHonors isn't in the contract.
> 
> 2. Consider this,
> 1 week at HGVC in orland with 1 BR HH points = ~60kpoints/night *7 nights = 420,000 points.
> ...



First off let me state it was never my intention of buying into HGVC to convert points to HC even at 50 to 1.   Having said that there do seem to be times when that may be at least be of some benefit.  With all the "bogus" points I received when I bought into HCNY I literally had no use for my annual points received year one at HCNY (bonus points can not be used at home resort) so I converted them and as previously stated used them for a week stay in the Boston and Boston area.  Not a bad deal but I agree far from great either.  I will be burning through the bonus points over the next 18 months and will probably bank next years points into 2019 rather than convert. 
These changes CAN be a very slippery slope and hopefully will not lead to further deterioration of benefits in the future.  I say with some experience as I am currently involved in a class action suite with a fractional ownership property I have in Hawaii (I am not the lead plantiff) over just this issue, deterioration of initial benefits and a massively changed fee schedule.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 6, 2017)

I am confused by what "saved" points are.  In December, we bank our points for a new year into the following year e.g. last December we banked 2017 to 2018.  Is this considered saving points?


----------



## knagel (Jul 6, 2017)

Nomad420 said:


> First off let me state it was never my intention of buying into HGVC to convert points to HC even at 50 to 1.   Having said that there do seem to be times when that may be at least be of some benefit.  With all the "bogus" points I received when I bought into HCNY I literally had no use for my annual points received year one at HCNY (bonus points can not be used at home resort) so I converted them and as previously stated used them for a week stay in the Boston and Boston area.  Not a bad deal but I agree far from great either.  I will be burning through the bonus points over the next 18 months and will probably bank next years points into 2019 rather than convert.
> These changes CAN be a very slippery slope and hopefully will not lead to further deterioration of benefits in the future.  I say with some experience as I am currently involved in a class action suite with a fractional ownership property I have in Hawaii (I am not the lead plantiff) over just this issue, deterioration of initial benefits and a massively changed fee schedule.




Nomad, you can use your bonus points to pay maintenance fees until they expire or are used up.  Just a thought.

Kevin


----------



## brp (Jul 6, 2017)

Nomad420 said:


> First off let me state it was never my intention of buying into HGVC to convert points to HC even at 50 to 1.   Having said that there do seem to be times when that may be at least be of some benefit.



And it can still be done with next year's points. Saved points it can't, and this year need to go into a reservation. Next year can be converted same as always, for those that want to do it.

Cheers.


----------



## specialK1234 (Jul 6, 2017)

Count me as one who is extremely upset.

Regardless of whether or not it's economical to convert to HHonors, it was a primary selling point with me.  I travel for business...a lot...enough to have been Diamond level for several years.

Whether by lack of planning on my part or being way too busy to use my points, the ability to convert points was/is a significant advantage to me.  When rules were changed in Jan this year to allow converting saved points, I was thrilled.  That ability was a huge factor in my vacation plans this year.  

Since I was planning on converting a few thousand 2016 saved points into HHonors points, getting an email at noon telling me  that my ability to do so expired 5 hours earlier was more than upsetting.

I think I sae the word "disingenuous" in one of the earlier posts.  I can't think of a better word.


----------



## serf (Jul 6, 2017)

There was an announcement on 7/5 that you could no longer convert your points all at once to HH points.  Does this mean if I want to use my HGVC points for a 1 or two night stay say I am traveling Europe or something, I need to pay a $70 additional conversion fee for every night I stay in a different hotel?   Also has anyone notice a big increase in the HH points needed /night at a hilton hotel.  I used to see an occasional Hampton for 8k now nothing is under 20K/night.  When I was sold the HGVC membership I really did not want to be locked into a few resorts because I like to see more places, but the sales person really emphasized that I could convert points and stay a mid level hiltons for my annual points.  Now looks like it will cost me about $250 in value to stay in an $89/night hilton property.  If this is the case I am really feeling lied to.  Is anyone else experiencing the same?


Edit from Moderator:    This post was merged into this thread because it was on the same topic


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 7, 2017)

specialK1234 said:


> Count me as one who is extremely upset.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not it's economical to convert to HHonors, it was a primary selling point with me.  I travel for business...a lot...enough to have been Diamond level for several years.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. I actually posted a thread a few weeks ago about what to do with some extra points I have that will expire Dec 31 and I WAS going to convert them to HHonors points, but now I can't, unless I call and book a reservation and then convert them. It seems a lot of wasted time and energy and that will simply mean more wasted unused points and pure profit for Hilton.


----------



## specialK1234 (Jul 7, 2017)

LOLOLOL.  Just one more tidbit in this saga.

I went back to the 20 Jan 17 email (Club Traveler) that originally announced we could convert saved (rescued) points to HHonors points.

The email starts with a short blurb called "Meet the Newest Club Enhancements," which introduces the concepts, then you're invited to "Read More" by clicking on a link.

Well, when you click that link today, it takes you to a page which states, "You are not authorized to access this page."

A little shady?  Or is "sleazy" the right word?


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 7, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am confused by what "saved" points are.  In December, we bank our points for a new year into the following year e.g. last December we banked 2017 to 2018.  Is this considered saving points?



The points you banked are "saved" points. There's no distinction between banking a future-year's allotment (f/k/a "deposit") and a current-year allotment (f/k/a "rescue"). Used to be, but now, all banked points are "saved" points. Previously, only deposited points could be converted to HHonors. When they dropped the distinction, they allowed saved points to be converted, but have taken that candy bowl away.

To posters upset with losing a 1:50 ratio: I'm confused. Wouldn't converting saved points be at 1:20, just like current-year points? Don't you only get 1:50 (or 1:25) if you convert next-year's points, before 12/31?

Depositing saved points to RCI is a far better way to preserve them than using a 1:20 ratio anyway.

Now that HGVC is independent of Hilton Hotels, we can expect further tinkering with HHonors in the future. I wonder if elevated Silver & Gold status will go next, or if HGVC considers them a marketing tool that's too important to lose.

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 7, 2017)

serf said:


> There was an announcement on 7/5 that you could no longer convert your points all at once to HH points.  Does this mean if I want to use my HGVC points for a 1 or two night stay say I am traveling Europe or something, I need to pay a $70 additional conversion fee for every night I stay in a different hotel?   Also has anyone notice a big increase in the HH points needed /night at a hilton hotel.  I used to see an occasional Hampton for 8k now nothing is under 20K/night.  When I was sold the HGVC membership I really did not want to be locked into a few resorts because I like to see more places, but the sales person really emphasized that I could convert points and stay a mid level hiltons for my annual points.  Now looks like it will cost me about $250 in value to stay in an $89/night hilton property.  If this is the case I am really feeling lied to.  Is anyone else experiencing the same?


Welcome Serf 
There's a separate thread discussing the HH points announcement - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/change-to-saved-hgvc-points-club-rules.258880/

Edit from Moderator:    This post and @serf was merged into this thread because it was on the same topic


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 7, 2017)

I think the main issue for me it that they did not give any advanced notice, just woke up to an email that the conversion was over. I do understand that the conversion may not be the best use of points, but I was planning on a conversion near the end of the year, but those plans are changed now.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 7, 2017)

This seems a bit odd that this feature was only announced earlier this year, and now they roll it back without any advance notice...

Personally I have never converted my HGVC to HHonors, as i earn enough of those anyways and never seem to have enough HGVC points for what i want...

That said, just last week i discovered I have some points that were returned to my account after a reservation change where "saved" points. I was thinking of changing those to Honors, but decided to wait until closer to the year-end..


----------



## Panina (Jul 7, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> I think the main issue for me it that they did not give any advanced notice, just woke up to an email that the conversion was over. I do understand that the conversion may not be the best use of points, but I was planning on a conversion near the end of the year, but those plans are changed now.


Just bad person PR and a disregard for its members.  Hgvc is the only brand name I own because I felt they were the fairest to their members.  I am disappointed in how this was handled.

Whether the conversion was originally allowed as a mistake, or they just decided it didn't benefit them, whether it was a good benefit or not,  are not the issues.  I agree,  the issue is they did not give any advance notice.  

I always buy what I like and would use, even in the Hgvc system, in case rules change.   Seems the major systems haves been slowing making changes that affect members.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 7, 2017)

I booked a Hilton hotel via HGVC conversion into HHonors and other than the wait on the phone, the process was relatively easy. I am not encouraging people to do it, I am only saying it is now just a two step process with some other limitations compared to earlier in the year.


----------



## jwayne (Jul 15, 2017)

Panina said:


> Just bad person PR and a disregard for its members.  Hgvc is the only brand name I own because I felt they were the fairest to their members.  I am disappointed in how this was handled.
> 
> Whether the conversion was originally allowed as a mistake, or they just decided it didn't benefit them, whether it was a good benefit or not,  are not the issues.  I agree,  the issue is they did not give any advance notice.
> 
> I always buy what I like and would use, even in the Hgvc system, in case rules change.   Seems the major systems haves been slowing making changes that affect members.



I am disappointed in the fact that HGVC is  continually reducing benefits.  This reduction of benefits has been going on since the plan to go public without Hilton.  To me, without Hilton, HGVC is nothing but just another slimy timeshare organization.  Every "owner" should be concerned.
The sales people told me that they had to save money to satisfy shareholders.  We are no longer first; the shareholders are.


----------



## RJC356 (Jul 15, 2017)

"Sleazy" the right word - describing the whole pattern of behavior we have begun to see from HGVC.  I am relatively new to this site and am quite impressed by the quality and insightfulness of the posts.  Nomad420 mentioned a class action he is involved in with another fractional ownership deal.  I very much see the "slippery slope" he mentions developing right before our eyes.  The loss of Gold status may be the next shoe to drop.  I intend to keep a close watch on HGVC's actions in the coming months, and reread my contracts!  While one can argue our criticism will devalue the HGVC brand to our detriment, I see no choice but for us to call them out, and do so loudly, lest they just continue to erode away the benefits they promised when they sold the timeshares.  I'd be game to be a lead plaintiff if they want to test our mettle.  Cheers to all!


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 15, 2017)

Test your mettle all you want, but you'd be tilting at windmills. As previously noted, the "club" is subject to the rules which HGVC makes, including the one that says they can change the rules and even terminate the club at any time. I'm not suggesting that they would -- it wouldn't be good for sales.

Bear in mind that we were never able to convert "saved" points before this year, so this is more like taking away a candy-bowl we'd just been handed (Opps!), and not a significant reduction in benefits. Still, we prolly see little nibbles around the margins in the future.

.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 16, 2017)

Everyone has to remember that as Talent312 stated we got this option this year (option definitely not a perk) and no one can claim that this is what they used to do. 

That said, they can take away all the Hilton honors parts and this would still be a good product. 

Everyone is different but as long as I can exchange within the club program and occasionally within RCI I'm all good.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 16, 2017)

Cyberc said:


> ... That said, they can take away all the Hilton honors parts and this would still be a good product. Everyone is different but as long as I can exchange within the club program and occasionally within RCI I'm all good.



Agreed. If HGVC's tie-in with HHonors disappeared tomorrow, I doubt that I'd be affected.
I know some think it a necessary component, but consider what you'd do without it.

.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 17, 2017)

I agree the ability to convert saved points was new this year.  But didn't you used to be able to convert current and borrowed points to HHonors without simultaneously booking a room?  

I wonder how this change will impact the sales pitch when they go on about building up giant wad of honors points to use when you retire.

Personally, i think the only time I have converted was for some otherwise orphaned points.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 17, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> But didn't you used to be able to convert current and borrowed points to HHonors without simultaneously booking a room?



Before this year, you could not convert current or borrowed points w/o booking a room.
To use current or borrowed points, you had to book a room based on a 20:1 ratio...
But, if you later cancelled the room, the points were returned to the HH account.
"Converting" was only with next year's points. The HH points did not post until January.

Thus, the status quo has been restored.
I wonder if Hilton Hotels had a hand in this, saying they never agreed to the change.

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 17, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I agree the ability to convert saved points was new this year.  *But didn't you used to be able to convert current and borrowed points to HHonors without simultaneously booking a room?  *



The answer is NO.

From the 3rd post in the TUG Sticky thread dated 2009
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-hilton-hgvc-advice-article-links.58716/

_HGVC AND HILTON HONORS _
_Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) and Hilton HHonors are two separate programs._
_*You have two options to use HGVC points with HHonors.*_

_*(1) Transfer your points from one program to another (HGVC points to HHonor points) *_
_PROs: You get 25 HHonor points for each HGVC point. _
_CONS: You cannot transfer/convert HGVC points to HHonor points in the current year. You must plan ahead and request conversion before Dec 31 of the current year, for the following year's allocation of HGVC points. HGVC points are not deposited into your HHonors account until the first week of January of the following year._
_NOTE: Converted HHonors points may not be converted back to HGVC points _

_*(2) Make Hotel Reservations using HGVC points*_
_PROs: You can use a combination of HHonor points and HGVC Club Points (from the current year and/or borrow from next year) to make your hotel reservation_
_CONs: You get 20 HHonor points for each HGVC point (less points for not planning in advance)_
_NOTE: HGVC points can not be returned to your HGVC account if you cancel your hotel reservations. They will be refunded as HHonors points_​


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 17, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> The answer is NO.



Thanks, good to know.


----------



## NOLA47 (Jul 17, 2017)

You are now able to convert SAME YEAR HGV Club points to hilton honors points at a rate of 20 to one.  If you convert by December 31 for the following year it's 25 to one.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 17, 2017)

NOLA47 said:


> You are now able to convert SAME YEAR HGV Club points to hilton honors points at a rate of 20 to one.  If you convert by December 31 for the following year it's 25 to one.



Your ratios are correct, but you're not so much converting as you are booking.
From the 1st post in this topic:

"You may continue to convert current-year ClubPoints and borrowed Points...
*only when you secure a hotel reservation at the time of conversion* by
contacting a Club Counselor." (emphasis added)

... Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was... -- Talking Heads

.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 22, 2017)

On another related thread, that will no longer accept replies, (HGVC: Major Change on Points Options) dfrederick10 stated the following:

"Also that after this year, resort points can no longer be saved for another year.
WHY ARE THE HGVC OWNERS NOT UP IN ARMS ABOUT THIS? THIS IS PURE FRAUD!!"

Is this a joke?  The other comments on the thread were related to the issue of converting current years points to Hilton Honors.  But saving resort points to another year is important in my points management plans.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2017)

Responding to dfredrick10 in another thread, where he said:
"HGVC says their policy has changed and resort points cannot be converted to Hilton Honors but must be used [for] an immediate reservation at another resort. Also that after this year, resort points can no longer be saved for another year."
--------------------------------

Both statements are incorrect.
I'm not sure if he misunderstood the changes or is intentionally trolling.

1. It's true that you cannot convert current & borrowed points to hold in your HH account and must instead make an immediate reservation. HOWEVER:
-- (1) The reservation can be made for a hotel, not just "at another resort;"
-- (2) you can convert next year's points to hold 'em (that's unchanged); and
-- (3) while significant to some, this merely rolls back the policy to how it always was, before this year.

2. No where has it been said that they eliminated point-banking -- that's a fundamental TS attribute. You will be able to save 2018 points for use in 2019... you just have to wait until 2018 to do it. That's becuz point-banking can now only be done with same-year points. It's "depositing" future-year points that disappeared.

.


----------



## GregT (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm sorry to see this change, although I never expected to use it.   Coincidentally, I just used this three months ago, and it was very useful, even though it is a poor value for the points.   I canceled an HGVC reservation, and hadn't realized that it was made with Saved Points from 2016.  Accordingly, I had only 8 months to still use them.

My options were RCI or HHonors.  Because we have a Europe trip planned, I converted these (plus some of my 2017 points) to HHonors points, which sat in my account.  

I then booked hotel rooms in London and Paris using HHonors points, and because I booked online and exactly when the the booking window opened, I was able to get the limited reduced point awards.  

I'm lucky this was here in the rare circumstance when I needed it, and sorry it won't be there for another TUGger in a similar situation.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 23, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Responding to dfredrick10 in another thread, where he said:
> "HGVC says their policy has changed and resort points cannot be converted to Hilton Honors but must be used [for] an immediate reservation at another resort. Also that after this year, resort points can no longer be saved for another year."
> --------------------------------
> 
> ...



Thank you for clarifying point number 2 that saving points  to the next year is still a club benefit.  However, while I knew that you can't save points more than once, I didn't know you had to wait until 2018 to save your 2018 points into 2019.  I guess it really isn't necessary to save 2018 points this early anyway since you can wait until December 31 to save your 2018.  Waiting until November or early December 2018 would be good to avoid the late December rush.


----------

